# [APP] [2.2+] Simple Root Checker



## Crotan (Jun 23, 2013)

**THIS APP DOES NOT ROOT YOUR TERMINAL**​
Simple Root Checker offers the possibility to determinate, thanks to specific controls, the presence of the Root permissions, Superuser application and the proper installation of Busybox, showing also the version. Are present, in addition, the FAQs addressed mostly to novices Modding, giving them simple answers concerning the nature of the application. With an attractive, modern, intuitive and efficient graphical interface use the services offered by Simple Root Checker will be pure pleasure.

Before releasing negative reviews please send an email to that found just below, describing the problems encountered. It will be my duty to respond as soon as possible.

*If you want to include this application in your a Rom, you can do it, after asking me for permission. If this application is helpful to you, a positive review always makes me very happy.*

To help me translate this application in more languages , download the strings.xml in English

*> DOWNLOAD <*​
*Credits*
*- Supertommino
- Dema121
- Kevin Kowalesky
- Er Campa
- Uzumaki99
- SuperNova Team
- Punticci
- Kezn715, edisile, enricocid and the whole Team GFX Bandits
- The community of StackOverflow*
*- All the companions of the Galaxy Nexus section *
*- Beta-Testers: Dadenet, leonardodettoilleo, Bartek, B-Rabbit, Dema121, SuperNova Team, 91DarioASR, Enricocid, Orla001, Pokace, Punticci, Pierm, Hawk721, Er Campa, Mattia, Nikola, Giulio.*

*Pictures to put in signature*

[Hide]
















[/Hide]

*Thanks for your attention*​


----------



## Crotan (Jun 23, 2013)

*What they say about this app.​*
*Short Video Review made by AppReviewBros*






*Article:* http://appreviewbros.blogspot.it/2013/10/simple-root-checker-check-if-your.html

*XDA Article:* http://www.xda-developers.com/android/got-root-verify-with-simple-root-checker/


----------

